

Thanks HN: For reviewing my site. Now, some light into the app. - rokhayakebe

Thank you to all you guys who visited the app, and to those who commented.<p>What I did not want to state and affect your judgment is that unlike most of HN readers I am not a programmer. Wait, I did code the application. But I am not the average HN user. I am the marketing guy.<p>I have been hanging out here for quite some time. That business guy who partners with others who build stuff while he does the business stuff: that's me.<p>But I know that no matter how good you are at marketing or business "stuff" it is extremely hard to have a startup without knowing how to code, or at least understand programming.<p>So 3 weeks ago, I said "Fuck It, I am going to learn how to program". Now, I fully understand I am not going to be an engineer, but I still thought it will be good for me to learn. I had zero programming experience, so I started with php for the simple reason that most engineers I could rely on for feedback are php/java developers.<p>At the end of Day 11, after 23 hours of learning, Doxela came out as my very first app, but it will not be the last. Simple simple humble start, and let's see what I will be able to do in 12 months. Meanwhile I would like to push a simple app as often as possible.<p>So there it is. I am not making excuses for Doxela.com. I will definitely improve it based on my learning and the feedback I am receiving.<p>Thanks again for all the feedback. HN is a great community, and I am glad I am part of it.<p>PS: If you are that business guy who cannot code, let's make it a challenge to learn and build stuff. We may never be engineers, but we can certainly appreciate more our co-founders.
======
cscotta
That's pretty cool man, congratulations.

Learning the basics of programming is no easy task, so it's great to see that
you're diving into it, giving it a try, and putting something out there. That
takes a ton of work, but also guts. Way to go.

Good luck as you move forward, and enjoy the ride!

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thanks Cscotta.

------
chaosprophet
Woah, you took the time to learn how to code??? I wouldn't expect that of a
lot of marketing guys. Congratulations.

I like the really simple, minimalist design of your site. You may want to use
a higher resolution image for the background though.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thanks for motivation.

I will definitely fix that design. Actually the background will give place to
something different.

------
iamwil
Didn't work for a pdf I uploaded

<http://doxela.com/view/1214130930.php>

Good start, though it's not working quite right yet.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I just tried your link and saw the document: The linear Algebra. Can you
explain how you were expecting it to work?

~~~
po
I just get a white box on the page and it spins forever spewing out JS errors.
The status bar says "completed 4 out of 5 items"

Web inspector in safari 4 shows:

Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL
<http://doxela.com/view/1214130930.php> from frame with URL
[https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=writely...](https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=writely&passive=true&nui=1&continue=http%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2Fviewer%3Furl%3Ddoxela.com%2Fupload%2Ffile%2F429388423.pdf%26embedded%3Dtrue&followup=http%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2Fviewer%3Furl%3Ddoxela.com%2Fupload%2Ffile%2F429388423.pdf%26embedded%3Dtrue).
Domains, protocols and ports must match.

You are trying to do XSS?

This brings up another tip that every developer should know: Make it easy for
users to report bugs.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thank you very much for the report.

That is related to the embed code I am using.

Will try and fix it.

------
JayJayECL
Well done my friend, you made a really good job. As for me, although I am an
engineer and can program (however my skills are far below the average ones on
HN) and have ideas I would like to get into, I'm just too lazy to start. It
looks like a deep fear inside me (failure ? "give-up-ness" ?) prevents me to
try.

PS : sorry for my english, french I am

------
araneae
Your site is still ugly. If you're interested, I can make it prettier, NSA. I
want to try working on my graphic design skillz. araneae@gmail.com

------
Mz
I don't know a programming language but want to learn. I have a specific goal
(write a simulation) but it seems overwhelmingly ambitious/broad. Can you
share more about the _process_ you went through to go from nothing to a
minimal viable app in 11 days and 23 hours of learning?

~~~
izak30
What sort of simulation?

~~~
Mz
I want to create a simulation for my health site to more effectively share the
mental model and process for how I have gotten myself well when doctors (and
most of the rest of the world) don't think it can be done. I have a
compromised immune system and I have made drastic dietary and lifestyle
changes over the course of the last 8 1/2 years. I routinely get strong
negative reactions when I try to share that information on email lists and
forums for other people with my diagnosis. Many people react like I am a loon,
a charlatan, a snake oil salesman, suffering from Munchausen...etc. Even those
people who feel it makes sense have difficulty implementing the ideas I
present. The written word is just not information-dense enough to convey the
necessary paradigm shift and level of detail. So, earlier this year, I
concluded that I needed to be able to walk people through a virtual experience
of the process.

My sons have suggested I need to make a rogue-like. I would want to present
the normal obstacles of an ordinary day and track information about germ load,
PH, and probably a few other things (to be added later).

